# Akira Anniversary DVD



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have had this DVD in my collection since the day it came out. The massive restoration put into this package was at the time unsurpassed, maybe by Lucasfilm on the OT of Star Wars. The visuals and story to likes of legendary propotions. I firmly feel that anyone who wishes to see great Japanese Anime this should be their first one.

Audio is greatly remastered with new English dialog that is better translated to keep a keen focus on the stry telling. The dynamics of the surround track are fantastic an transparent.

Visually its not the most modern looking anime but un-characteristicly clean. The vibrance and sense of depth were well beyond that of American made animation at the time.

I can firmly recommend this movie to anyone with a hankering for change. And can be found for low cost here

I also highly recommend;

Berserk (series)
Neo Genesis Evangellion (Series)
Death and Rebirth
End of Evagellion
Jin-Roh: The Wolf Brigade
Trigun: The Sixty Billion Double Dollar Man (Series)

All of these titles are rewarding you'll find yourself pulled towards a specific charater easily.

~Bob


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Akira is certainly a fascinating movie and one of the first animes that I ever saw. Someone will have to explain the ending to me though.

Last night I watched *Steam Boy*,the first feature Katsuhiro Otomo has written and directed since Akira. Its *incredible*.




Sony Pictures said:


> From the leader in animé Katsuhiro Otomo (Osamu Tezuka’s Metropolis, Memories), comes his first feature- length directorial project since his breakthrough film (Akira). A retro science-fiction epic set in Victorian England, Steamboy features an inventor prodigy named Ray Steam, who receives a mysterious metal ball containing a new form of energy capable of powering an entire nation, the Steam Ball. Young Ray Steam must use the Steam Ball to fight evil, redeem his family, and save London from destruction. Ten years in the making, a total budget of $22 Million and with more than 180,000 drawings and 400 CG cuts, Steamboy is one of the most elaborate animated features ever created.


This trailer does not accurately describe the story as related above, but gives you a great taste of the visuals.

Trailer


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Funny thing about Akira. When I was much younger I was really into the rare (japanese) anime I could get my hands on. Friends that were really into it acquired worn old VHS tapes in the mail. Films were always in Japanese, English subtitles were optional.

I watched Akira way back in the early 90s on a tape that had horrible video quality. Spoken Japanese and subtitled in other unidentifable Asian characters.

Despite it all, it was exciting to see something that was so highly regarded, so rare, so divorced from anything "western". It felt like we were staring at pure art created by aliens.

*Fast Forward over ten years*

A few years ago I browsed the DVD store's anime aisle and saw the Akira special THX edition. English, pristine restoration etc. I said to myself - "cool" and tossed it back.

For me, Akira has symbolizes something that is diminished because it has been "conquered". Sure, I could watch it on a system I could only have dreamed of back then. But it just wouldn't be the same. 

Something in me felt a little sad that those days of geeks crowding around a poor copy of pirate bootlegged anime are long over. I wonder if anyone else in the world can relate? Or do you have to be something of a snob to even think that way?

Oh well, I know the quality tech and avaiability is the best for all. I can tell you that Spec Ed Akira is on my _to - get_ list. Maybe it'll take me back to those days for a moment. It's just that when I first saw it on the shelf in the early days of buying DVDs it actually sort of made me sad. - okay, my self indulgent _Hootie_ moment is over!

Back to work!


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The Akira film is relatively incomplete compared to the manga. I would definitely recommend reading the manga instead of just watching the movie.

Personally, I was first exposed to Evangelion via Death and Rebirth. I much prefer the full series and not the cut-down version of Death and Rebirth. I realize the ending of the original Eva is very controversial, and so End of Evangelion was released. I haven't watched it and don't really plan to. I find the original ending fine, although it is definitely confusing and requires you to provide your own interpretation.

I second the recommendation of Jin-Roh. While I would not put it into the same category as my favorite anime, it is very good and I was pleasantly surprised at its content and how well it was done.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have watched Akira in both Japanese + English Subtitles and in just English. Both versions are identical so nothing of the original story is lost. I prefer to watch in Japanese + Eng Subtitles but sometimes in company of others that are not used to doing so I play it English. 

Josh I agree I read some of the Manga when I was in high school and would love to have time to do so again.

Wayde, In no way has Akira been conquered nor can it ever be. Most if not 99% of the current anime is stylized off of robots and lightenin squirrels. IMO Anime has been so wretchedly "Westernized" I have to look for the obscure titles to find enjoyment in it. The ones I mentioned in my post are what I would call "pinnacle" pieces with no lacking in true art or integral story telling.

~Bob


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I would disagree that current anime is Westernized in any way that is bad. All cultures adopt those things from other cultures that they like. That is one the reasons it's much easier to find anime in the US these days.

If you go back to the "grandfather" of manga/anime, Osamu Tetsuka, it's said one of his primary influences was Walt Disney, and that his film Metropolis was heavily influenced by the silent film Metropolis. I've also heard from someone in China that his art style is influenced by Chinese art styles from before the liberation.

Rumiko Takahashi, the princess of anime, said she was influenced by Spiderman, though in tone rather than art style. Other named foreign influences for her are Chinese mythology and the TV show Bewitched.

There is a long list of anime I like, but shows from the past 5 years that I think are very good include:

Gunslinger Girl
Kino's Journey
Ghost in the Shell
Scrapped Princess
Elfen Lied
Last Exile
Appleseed
Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water
Finding Nemo
The Incredibles
Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi
Haibane Renmei

Someone I know in China really likes One Piece, although I don't really like it.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

By far the best anime movie I've ever seen was Grave of the Fireflies.

I like anime with Robots like Patlabor but I don't care for "cute". I like GitS a lot too! ditto to Princess Mononoke, Vampire Huntder D (the newer one is better but the old is a classic), Really liked Blood the Last Vampire too ... Blood is probably the best short movie that demos HT tehnology in my collection.

But, having been to a few comic/anime shows, namely a bit one in Toronto each summer ... I am really out of touch with anime. I don't think I care for most of it. Too many cute creatures with big eyes.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

IRIA and Vampire Hunter D 2001 are ones my brother owns and both are very well done. I almost forgot about IRIA. I like all of the movies and some of the series listed here. Its just that Akira has had such a trancendental impact on me and my mind as in the stage in which I can process information.

~Bob


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

khellandros66 said:


> IIts just that Akira has had such a trancendental impact on me and my mind as in the stage in which I can process information.
> 
> ~Bob


I completely relate. The first time I saw it, it was quite an experience.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

My Anime experience is limited. I first saw the Cowboy Bebop movie, and loved it. I figured I would go to the most famous next and watched Akira. What an experience, I really enjoyed it. I bought Ghost in the Shell next, but I just couldn't get into it.

What are some recommendations to go to next?


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm no expert in Anime, I only seen the stuff that's marketed here in the US. But I love Miyazaki's work and have most of his movies on DVD. 

Of his newer stuff, Spirited Away probably has the most universal appeal. It's wonderful. Its easy to understand as long as you keep in mind that its like Alice in Wonderland where what transpires is in the imagination of a little girl. Princess Mononoke is a great movie too, if you like Samurai style fighting and mythical talking beasts. These movies have _stupendous_ soundtracks. His older movies are incredible too and you shouldn't miss Nausicaa or castle in the Sky. All of these are on DVD.

The second anime I saw was Ninja Scroll. Pretty violent and a bit of sex, but overall a great classic anime.

I second the recommendation of Appleseed. It's 100% pure eye candy, but the story is pretty weak.

Voices of a Distant Star is only 30 minutes long, but its pure poetry. All the work of one man!

I too would like to see more recommedations. I've seen most of the big anime movies at my local Blockbuster and would like to know where to go from here.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

You know, now that you mention it, I own a Miyazaki DVD (Kiki's Delivery Service). It is actually really good (a young Kirsten Dunst does the voice of Kiki. At a time when just about every Disney movie was too scary for my young daughter, she loved this movie.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Seriously. If you know someone that claims not to like anime, sit them down in front of Grave of the Fireflies. It will turn the opinion of any ardent anti-anime person.

GotF is good anime, but the story and the way in which it is presented is second to no movie you'll ever see, live action or anime. It's one of those films that trancends the genre.

That it's a true story is actually quite shocking. The writer lived exactly as the older brother lived.


----------

